# Blast from the Past: The Powers of Matthew Star



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

_Quadris, twelve light years across the galaxy from Earth. It was home for us until an intergalactic armada conquered it. I fought by the royal family's side, but in vain. Even their remarkable powers weren't enough. _

_The Crown Prince and I escaped to the nearest planet on which we could survive and further his powers in order to some day return to free his people._

_-- D'Hai/Walt Shepherd (portrayed by_ Lou Gossett, Jr_.)_

Matthew Star (PETER BARTON) may very well have been the ultimate foreign exchange student—he didn't come from another country, he came from another planet. The brooding alien dreamboat was forced to leave his home planet of Quadris as a baby when his father—the planet's ruler—was overthrown by foreign invaders. Matthew was sent to Earth with his guardian, Walt Shepherd (LOUIS GOSSETT, JR), to mature and develop his natural superpowers of telepathy and telekinesis. Once he had fully matured, he would return to his planet to help reclaim his father's throne. 

In the meantime, Matthew posed as a high school student at Crestridge High. Walt found work as a science teacher and football coach to stay close to Matthew. Which was probably a very good idea—both Quadrians had to constantly be on the lookout for their foes from back home, who would sneak to earth in various humanoid and robotic forms to get at Matthew. Other characters included Pam, Matthew's girlfriend, and Bob, his best friend.

Cast:
Amy Steel 
Role: Pamela Elliot
Louis Gossett, Jr. 
Role: Walter Shepherd (D'Hai)
Chip Frye 
Role: Bob Alexander
John Crawford 
Role: General Tucker
Peter Barton 
Role: Matthew Star (E'Hawke)
James Karen 
Role: Major Wymore


----------

